# Fröhliche Klaus Tag !



## Erich (Dec 6, 2007)

well guys/gals this little old guy was sneaking around my laundry room this early morn about 5am and I caught him trying to dump a load of coal in one of my work boots............







think my wife and him were trying to work on a little joke ........ hmmmmmm

anyway the old German tradition is the happy greeting of having a shoe filled with nuts and candies, ( and plenty of monies ) or if you were an old coot a switch on the hind end by Sanct Nikolaus's ~ Knecht Ruprecht. Didn't see him this morn think he was at the neighbors beating the crap out of those little cretins...........hopefully

in any case have a groovy Happy Klaus day to all


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 6, 2007)

Same to you and yours. I hope everyone has a safe holiday!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 6, 2007)

Uh-Oh, I better check my hunting boots I left in the basement last night!!! Old Mr. Klaus probably left something pretty nasty in them for me this year.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2007)

Nikolaus Tag....



Happy one to you to Erich!


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Dec 6, 2007)

We have the same tradition here in Romania...


----------



## Marcel (Dec 6, 2007)

We have Sinterklaas here in the NL, only it's on december the 5th. But he arrives 3 weeks earlier and during those weeks, childeren are allowed to put their shoes next to the chimney, so it can be filled with candy


----------



## Erich (Dec 6, 2007)

interesting I thought it was on the 6th all over Europe. hopeful no coal in your shoes guys.........I almost got some, but threw it in the fireplace.

it is nearly forgotten here in the States, everyone is so focused on the jolly red fat man with the monster bag of STUFF


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Dec 7, 2007)

Well its a great tradition and prepares you for Christmas and because of that all kids love December at least here


----------



## Pisis (Dec 7, 2007)

We have Mikuláš...


----------



## Marcel (Dec 7, 2007)

WIKIPEDIA:


> Sinterklaas (also called Sint-Nicolaas in Dutch and Saint Nicolas in French) is a holiday tradition in the Netherlands and Belgium, celebrated every year on Saint Nicholas' eve (December 5) or, in Belgium, on the morning of December 6. The feast celebrates the name day of Saint Nicholas, patron saint of, among other things, children.
> 
> It is also celebrated to a lesser extent in parts of France (North, Alsace, Lorraine), as well as in Luxembourg, Switzerland, Germany, Austria, Poland, Hungary, Croatia, Romania, the Czech Republic and in the town of Trieste and in Eastern Friuli in Italy. The traditions differ from country to country, even between Belgium and the Netherlands.
> 
> ...


----------



## Erich (Dec 7, 2007)

hmmmm looks like Herr Sanct N. was under the curling iron on his beard a bit too long ..........


----------



## Becca (Dec 8, 2007)

AND to you!! Erich! **sorry, a wee bit late..tis the Season!**


----------



## Erich (Dec 8, 2007)

same to you Becca, yes it a nutz time of year, the Mrs and I are in the middle of baking 2 Stollens...............hmmmmmmmmm ummie


----------

